
Celebrate Your Freedom to Read: Banned books on Google - shrikant
http://books.google.com/googlebooks/banned/
======
AlecM
I remember reading 1984 during my lunch breaks in high school and when I
turned that final page, I was a changed person. It's unfathomable to me that
some young adults today, in the same country, are purposely sheltered by their
community and government from having that same experience.

~~~
eam
1984 was perhaps the best book I read while in high school.

~~~
ErrantX
The important thing about 1984 is that it's message is even more relevant
today.

We _need_ the next generation to read it so they remember not to go there.

------
shrikant
I might have jumped the gun here; a lot of these books aren't really available
from Google Books - they're mostly limited previews. (dang copyright!)

Good on them for maintaining the spotlight, I suppose?

------
aw3c2
Banned _in the USA_.

Are all those out of copyright already?

------
anamax
Hyperbole.

"Banned" means that someone is stopping you from buying it. However, most of
the instances of "book banning" in the US consist of a public entity not
buying a given book.

Yes, there are instances of actual book banning, but they almost all involve
pornography. Does Google Books/video carry those books/movies? For example,
how much Max Hardcore does Google carry?

------
conanite
More detail on why and where classic novels were banned here:

[http://www.ala.org/ala/issuesadvocacy/banned/frequentlychall...](http://www.ala.org/ala/issuesadvocacy/banned/frequentlychallenged/challengedclassics/reasonsbanned/index.cfm)

Hailing from the Emerald Isle, I find it embarrassing how many of these books
were banned in Ireland.

------
Tichy
Sorry for the stupid question, but could anybody tell me how to actually read
a book on Google books? I never seem to find a link to the actual text of the
book. (For example I just tried Catch-22 from the list of banned books).

